# wer hat das schon mal gehabt?



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

Am Sonntag Abend klingelts Telefon und meine Partnerin geht ran. Sie guckt erstaunt und hält mir dann mit den Worten: "Eine wichtige Mitteilung wurde für sie hinterlegt" den Hörer hin und sie nennt auf meine ebenso erstaunte Nachfrage nach der Nummer eine die mit 0097 anfängt. Ich sage, sie soll sofort auflegen, was sie auch tut. Die nächste Telefonrechnung werden wir genau kontrollieren.

Was steckt wohl dahinter?


----------



## walterlein (5 April 2005)

naja ohne das mein posting jetzt sofort wieder gelöscht wird! 

aber wenn du echt wissen hättest wollen was dahinter steckt , hättest du noch ein wenig drann bleiben sollen und nicht auflegen!


----------



## Counselor (5 April 2005)

> #  +970 -- Palästina
> # +971 -- Vereinigte Arabische Emirate
> # +972 -- Israel
> # +973 -- Bahrain
> ...


http://infos.aus-germanien.de/Ländervorwahlliste_sortiert_nach_Nummern


----------



## User Nr 2528 (6 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> naja ohne das mein posting jetzt sofort wieder gelöscht wird!
> 
> aber wenn du echt wissen hättest wollen was dahinter steckt , hättest du noch ein wenig drann bleiben sollen und nicht auflegen!


(wieder mal falsch eingeloggt)

stimmt. Ich dachte nur gleich an eine Betrugsmasche mittels R-Gespräch. Nächstes Mal höre ich mir den Quatsch an.

Zitat:
# +970 -- Palästina
# +971 -- Vereinigte Arabische Emirate
# +972 -- Israel
# +973 -- Bahrain
# +974 -- Katar
# +975 -- Bhutan
# +976 -- Mongolei
# +977 -- Nepal
# +978 -- nicht vergeben
# +979 -- Internationale Premium-Rate-Dienste

Hmm. Sieht also wohl nach einer Betrugsmasche aus. Denn aus den betreffenden Ländern brauche ich keine Anrufe erwarten.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (6 April 2005)

ich habe meine Partnerin noch mal gefragt. Die nächste Ziffer war eine 2. Also Israel. Man kann echt nur noch den Kopp schütteln, wenn man sich ansieht, mit welchen Methoden heutzutage die Leute über den Tisch gezogen werden sollen.


----------

